# freebsd-update - removing sources of a 7.2 system



## swix (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello,

Two little questions about freebsd-update "best-practices": 

1) These are the output when I start a "freebsd-update upgrade" on two different systems. On the first one, everything ok, on the second, the sources are still there and I would like to get rid of them: 

sys1: 

```
The following components of FreeBSD seem to be installed: 
kernel/generic world/base world/dict world/doc world/games world/info world/manpages
```

sys2:

```
The following components of FreeBSD seem to be installed:
kernel/generic src/base src/bin src/cddl src/contrib src/crypto src/etc src/games src/gnu src/include src/krb5 src/lib src/libexec src/release src/rescue src/sbin src/secure src/share src/sys src/tools src/ubin src/usbin world/base world/dict world/doc world/games world/info world/lib32 world/manpages world/proflibs
```



Just to be sure:  is this correct that I can just remove these 2 directories completely: 
-  /usr/src    (500MB)
-  /usr/obj/usr/src  (1304MB)
and that it would solve my "problem" ?  Or is there a list of "installed components" somewhere that should be updated too?  (I tried by renaming these 2 dirs and running freebsd-update again and it seemed to work, but I've not found that in the documentations I checked)


2)  directory  "/var/db/freebsd-update/files" is getting large after a few upgrades (800M-1.2GB):  can it be deleted after an upgrade,  once I am sure a rollback will not be necessary for example?   Or should rather the while directory /var/db/freebsd-update be trashed ? 


Thanks & regards,
Olivier


PS:  maybe these information would be useful to other?  Putting them under http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/updating-upgrading-freebsdupdate.html may be an idea...


----------



## jalla (Apr 22, 2010)

You can safely remove everything in /usr/src & /usr/obj. If you have a custom kernel config you may want to keep copy of that somewhere.

As to freebsd-update I've never used it, but according to the manpage /var/db/freebsd-update is for storing temporary files and downloads.
Once you're happy with an update I suppose you can delete everything in that directory.


----------



## swix (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the confirmation, there is no custom kernel  (updates via freebsd-update), that's why I don't need the sources at all in this case.


----------

